# I am Unable to See 144hz Refresh Rate On My New Monitor Settings?



## stevepappas452 (Feb 5, 2020)

I recently purchased the Asus VG248QE monitor which has 144hz refresh rate screen. My problem is, I am only getting 60hz maximum from it.
I tried to connect my monitor from different HDMI cables and from different ports but the results are the same. 
Why am I not getting the highest 144hz refresh rate options?


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

https://www.howtogeek.com/267650/how-to-make-your-120hz-or-144hz-monitor-use-its-advertised-refresh-rate/


----------

